# water for wild spilo



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

hi everibody








i want to know what are the water parameter for a wild spilo, and got experience of all spilo owner








and i have a other question : in the tank, i can put a piece of wood (mangrove wood) ?
thanks for all your reply








memen,


----------

